# uk marriage visa help



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

I am an american citizen an my wife uk citizen.weve been together 4 yrs an married for 2 yrs. We met online then i attempted to visit uk an was denied twice because of lack of funds and was told i needed a visa . Since then my wife visited here an we met for first time when i picked her up at airport.the most beautiful woman i ever met an known. Since then we got married in u.s. we and my step daughter lived in michigan and in the south an they were here for 10 mnths before we decided it best or us all to be in uk since her an my step daughter have more family in uk than i here.my wife and kid have been in uk since last year this time its been hard really hard. And i an my wife are attempting to obtain my marriage visa . We both work fulltime and my wife has longterm work and a longterm home and i also have a job waiting in uk also but our savings are very slim at the moment i.have very little after paying for visa and she has proof of all bills and rent being paid and is not collecting public funds as i do not want public funds also i have always worked and made my own way. But my main concern is our savings being so little and me being denied twice for a visit before our marriage..when asked if i was offered a job in uk would i take it ..stupidly i answered yes and yes to would i like to remain in uk..so i was told to obtain a visa..but since then a year after my wife cam here and we married then went back home briefly then joined me a second time in u.s... so im worried about savings an my being denied twice and the two visits i was going to see her at the time..please if anyone can help that has any idea or has similar problems but obtained a uk visa please help. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thecomedian said:


> I am an american citizen an my wife uk citizen.weve been together 4 yrs an married for 2 yrs. We met online then i attempted to visit uk an was denied twice because of lack of funds and was told i needed a visa . Since then my wife visited here an we met for first time when i picked her up at airport.the most beautiful woman i ever met an known. Since then we got married in u.s. we and my step daughter lived in michigan and in the south an they were here for 10 mnths before we decided it best or us all to be in uk since her an my step daughter have more family in uk than i here.my wife and kid have been in uk since last year this time its been hard really hard. And i an my wife are attempting to obtain my marriage visa . We both work fulltime and my wife has longterm work and a longterm home and i also have a job waiting in uk also but our savings are very slim at the moment i.have very little after paying for visa and she has proof of all bills and rent being paid and is not collecting public funds as i do not want public funds also i have always worked and made my own way. But my main concern is our savings being so little and me being denied twice for a visit before our marriage..when asked if i was offered a job in uk would i take it ..stupidly i answered yes and yes to would i like to remain in uk..so i was told to obtain a visa..but since then a year after my wife cam here and we married then went back home briefly then joined me a second time in u.s... so im worried about savings an my being denied twice and the two visits i was going to see her at the time..please if anyone can help that has any idea or has similar problems but obtained a uk visa please help. Thank you


I agree that your two previous denials and lack of savings can affect the outcome of your your visa application. But this time you are facing a new situation - you have made a lifelong commitment and now want settlement in UK with your British wife - so it doesn't automatically follow you will be unsuccessful. What is crucial is that any issues brought up have now been addressed or are no longer relevant, and that you have enough financial resources not to need state aid.

As both issues relate to fundings, you must first establish sufficient cash reserves - savings and steady income to maintain all three of you for the initial period in UK until such time as you secure a job and start paying your way. Perhaps relatives can advance you funds? Having a job offer in UK is good; make sure you provide full details in your supporting documents.

Provided you can meet the maintenance and accommodation criteria, I think you stand a good chance of being successful.


----------



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ioi


Joppa said:


> I agree that your two previous denials and lack of savings can affect the outcome of your your visa application. But this time you are facing a new situation - you have made a lifelong commitment and now want settlement in UK with your British wife - so it doesn't automatically follow you will be unsuccessful. What is crucial is that any issues brought up have now been addressed or are no longer relevant, and that you have enough financial resources not to need state aid.
> 
> As both issues relate to fundings, you must first establish sufficient cash reserves - savings and steady income to maintain all three of you for the initial period in UK until such time as you secure a job and start paying your way. Perhaps relatives can advance you funds? Having a job offer in UK is good; make sure you provide full details in your supporting documents.
> 
> Provided you can meet the maintenance and accommodation criteria, I think you stand a good chance of being successful.


Thanx mate really helpful . And yeah we have accommodation an i have secured a job in uk aslong as i obtain my visa they will hire me,so id actually start work my second week in uk i have a letter from job and all info and i work fulltime now in america.so my wife does have enough savings for a month until my first check i can pay for my flight and a few hundred for spending but not much. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thecomedian said:


> Ioi
> 
> Thanx mate really helpful . And yeah we have accommodation an i have secured a job in uk aslong as i obtain my visa they will hire me,so id actually start work my second week in uk i have a letter from job and all info and i work fulltime now in america.so my wife does have enough savings for a month until my first check i can pay for my flight and a few hundred for spending but not much. Thank you for your advice.


Only a month's worth of savings is a bit tight - ideally you should have enough cash to last about 3 months - something in the order of £6000 to £7000? While job offer is good, it's no substitute for actual money in the bank which is available immediately. Can your relatives or your in-laws provide some additional help? You may not have to access it, but to have it available when needed will help your application, esp in view of previous visa history. UK Border Agency will definitely scrutinise your application.


----------



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Only a month's worth of savings is a bit tight - ideally you should have enough cash to last about 3 months - something in the order of £6000 to £7000? While job offer is good, it's no substitute for actual money in the bank which is available immediately. Can your relatives or your in-laws provide some additional help? You may not have to access it, but to have it available when needed will help your application, esp in view of previous visa history. UK Border Agency will definitely scrutinise your application.


Exactly its what me and my wife are worried about. And i dont have anyone to help out with the funds, and i want to be with my family but i dont want to rush and mess everything up. Its pretty tight for everyone we know at the moment and she has more family then me. But i have noone to lend from hence why im so worried,i figured having a guranteed job would help, but i know it would not be the wises to solely rely on. And since there are 3 of us ,yes we are going too need around that amount i presume. Whats funny is with the economy and me and my wife paying rent and bills in seperate houses.just how the hell are we spose to come up with such a rediculous ammount and we already been apart for a year and sorting as much as we can. Just think me having enough funds to cover until my first paycheck should atleast show i dont want an wont collect public funds


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thecomedian said:


> Exactly its what me and my wife are worried about. And i dont have anyone to help out with the funds, and i want to be with my family but i dont want to rush and mess everything up. Its pretty tight for everyone we know at the moment and she has more family then me. But i have noone to lend from hence why im so worried,i figured having a guranteed job would help, but i know it would not be the wises to solely rely on. And since there are 3 of us ,yes we are going too need around that amount i presume. Whats funny is with the economy and me and my wife paying rent and bills in seperate houses.just how the hell are we spose to come up with such a rediculous ammount and we already been apart for a year and sorting as much as we can. Just think me having enough funds to cover until my first paycheck should atleast show i dont want an wont collect public funds


You have correctly analysed the situation and I can only sympathise. From UKBA's point of view, what if your job fails to materialise or your potential employer goes into liquidation and you suddenly find yourself with not enough cash to live on? The cash in reserve will provide a lifeline to keep you going until you find another job. It's the difference between actual $10k in the bank vs potential but non-guaranteed income, and in view of your visa history, it may provide them with a justifiable reason to refuse your application. You can then go for an appeal, and the tribunal may judge in your favour, but of course there's no guarantee of success.

I can feel your pain and frustration after a year apart, and can only offer my sympathies but no bright ideas. It will only require a letter from a relative or friend, preferably in UK, offering to advance funds, backed by their recent bank statement to show they can afford it, but the actual money does not have to leave their account until needed.


----------



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You have correctly analysed the situation and I can only sympathise. From UKBA's point of view, what if your job fails to materialise or your potential employer goes into liquidation and you suddenly find yourself with not enough cash to live on? The cash in reserve will provide a lifeline to keep you going until you find another job. It's the difference between actual $10k in the bank vs potential but non-guaranteed income, and in view of your visa history, it may provide them with a justifiable reason to refuse your application. You can then go for an appeal, and the tribunal may judge in your favour, but of course there's no guarantee of success.
> 
> I can feel your pain and frustration after a year apart, and can only offer my sympathies but no bright ideas. It will only require a letter from a relative or friend, preferably in UK, offering to advance funds, backed by their recent bank statement to show they can afford it, but the actual money does not have to leave their account until needed.


Wait wait a minute....u just said u had no bright ideas..lol well at the end of your comment you actually did!!!! An hot damn ..thank u friend for that...because my wife may just have a way or two with that ..maybe...but you say that if we have family in uk that would write a letter stating they will help if needed to avoid public funds..aslong as there is sufficient funds correct..well bless you friend because i or my wife didnt think of it that way..so yes you were very helpful...thank you again.. and again thank you for understanding and being upfront and honnest.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thecomedian said:


> Wait wait a minute....u just said u had no bright ideas..lol well at the end of your comment you actually did!!!! An hot damn ..thank u friend for that...because my wife may just have a way or two with that ..maybe...but you say that if we have family in uk that would write a letter stating they will help if needed to avoid public funds..aslong as there is sufficient funds correct..well bless you friend because i or my wife didnt think of it that way..so yes you were very helpful...thank you again.. and again thank you for understanding and being upfront and honnest.


If you are providing a third-party support, as it's called, read carefully MAA4 and MAA5 in the following document:
Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA)
and download the undertakings form to be completed and signed by your sponsor (i.e. relative or friend). He or she should also enclose bank statement covering the past 3 months.
Do remember the UKBA reserves the right to contact the sponsor directly to verify the details, where necessary, so make sure they understand the full responsibility involved.


----------



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you are providing a third-party support, as it's called, read carefully MAA4 and MAA5 in the following document:
> Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA)
> and download the undertakings form to be completed and signed by your sponsor (i.e. relative or friend). He or she should also enclose bank statement covering the past 3 months.
> Do remember the UKBA reserves the right to contact the sponsor directly to verify the details, where necessary, so make sure they understand the full responsibility involved.


Thank you for being so helpful..its very rare these days.this really helps out alot.thank you again we may be able to ask her father for assistance in this field.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to add that if you have been together for over 4years, two years as unmarried partners, then provided you can verify your unmarried cohabitation (joint rental contract, utility bills etc), then you may qualify for indefinite leave to enter (permanent residency) on application. This will save you two-stage process of having to apply for ILR after 2 years.


----------



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Just to add that if you have been together for over 4years, two years as unmarried partners, then provided you can verify your unmarried cohabitation (joint rental contract, utility bills etc), then you may qualify for indefinite leave to enter (permanent residency) on application. This will save you two-stage process of having to apply for ILR after 2 years.


yes we have been together 4 years but only lived together as a family 10mnths here in the states i have rental agreements and her name is on them also..we stayed in two different states during the ten mnths but the first two years we jus were a couple but did not live together until after our marriage.she has come to the states twice tho.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thecomedian said:


> yes we have been together 4 years but only lived together as a family 10mnths here in the states i have rental agreements and her name is on them also..we stayed in two different states during the ten mnths but the first two years we jus were a couple but did not live together until after our marriage.she has come to the states twice tho.


In that case you will get your first visa for 27 months, and can apply for ILR after 2 years in UK.


----------



## thecomedian (Jul 15, 2011)

Great news !!! My bro inlaw is goin to be my third party sponsor an was happy to do so..so it helps for lack of funds.and thanks to you and that link u gave me which was info i had no idea exsisted. So altho i and my wife wont have much savings but with my brother inlaw as a sponsor it should help us bigtime


----------

